# October 2002 Forum Stats and comparison



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 3, 2002)

October2002 Forum Stats and Forum comparison 
*October2002 Forum Stats *


October log files = 648 MB 

*October2002 Forum Stats *
In the month of October We've had 70,505 visitors displayed 459,270+ pages, and moved 11.3+ Gigabytes of data.

The more detailed breakdown follows. 
Total Data Transferred	8.88 gigabytes
Hits on Pages	459,270
Total Visiting Users	70,505
Time Period	October 01, 2002, 12:00:22 AM to November 01, 2002, 12:00:09 AM



*Banner Ads: *
Covers the rotating ads in top right corner. 
May 2002 # advertisers = 7 Avg # displays per banner = 28304
June 2002 # advertisers = 7 Avg # displays per banner = 33380
July 2002 # advertisers = 7 Avg # displays per banner = 41663
August 2002 # advertisers = 4 Avg # displays per banner = 83015
September 2002 # advertisers = 7 Avg # displays per banner = 39518
October 2002 # advertisers = 7 Avg # displays per banner = 49395


*Membership *
Registered Members: 1000 (as of 11-4-2002)

*New Users by month *
Date #
October 2002 110
September 2002  76 
August 2002  117 
July 2002 86 
June 2002 83 
May 2002 68 
April 2002 105 
March 2002 183 
February 2002 51 
January 2002 60 
December 2001 28 
November 2001 46 
October 2001 40 
September 2001 14 
August 2001 38

*Messages *

*New Posts by month *
Date #
October 2002 7599
September 2002  5896 
August 2002  8085  
July 2002 6401 
June 2002 6641 
May 2002 5177 
April 2002 4664 
March 2002 5926 
February 2002 2620 
January 2002 2855 
December 2001 858 
November 2001 1504 
October 2001 1314 
September 2001 493 
August 2001 110

*New Threads by Month *
Date # 
October 2002 513
September 2002  382 
August 2002  542 
July 2002 376 
June 2002 401 
May 2002 320 
April 2002 278 
March 2002 425 
February 2002 221 
January 2002 287 
December 2001 95 
November 2001 147 
October 2001 129 
September 2001 80 
August 2001 73


*MartialTalk compared to other forums:*
New members	
Forum Ranking	Forum
1	swordforum.com
2	BladeForums
3	ebudo.com
4	aikiweb.com
5	defend.net
6	MartialTalk  <-----
7	BudoSeek
8	Kung Fu Mag
9	aBudokan
10	martialartsplanet.com
11	Karateforums.com

New Threads	
Forum Ranking	Forum
1	swordforum.com
2	ebudo.com
3	MartialTalk   <-----
4	Kung Fu Mag
5	defend.net
6	aikiweb.com
7	Karateforums.com
8	BudoSeek
9	martialartsplanet.com
10	aBudokan
11	BladeForums

New Posts	
Forum Ranking	Forum
1	swordforum.com
2	ebudo.com
3	MartialTalk  <-----
4	BladeForums
5	Kung Fu Mag
6	aikiweb.com
7	defend.net
8	Karateforums.com
9	martialartsplanet.com
10	BudoSeek
11	aBudokan


In the last 2 weeks, MT has placed:
4th in new posts with 3677 new posts (Blade forums is #1)
5th in new threads with 240 new topics (Blade forums is #1)
7th in new members with 38 signups (Blade forums is #1)


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2002)

That's great! Thanks for the data Mr. Hubbard.


----------



## JDenz (Dec 15, 2002)

You sure do alot of work on this site man.


----------



## D_Brady (Jan 1, 2003)

Your not human.. don't deny it.


----------

